# Ishmeet's Father On Raaz Pichhle Janam Ka



## Admin (Jan 7, 2010)

_*Admin Note: Well, i have watched this program with interest and i am shocked and intrigued at the same time. The confidence with which the people talk about their past lives is just unbelievable. Today they are hosting an episode focused on the death of Sikh singer Late Ishmeet Singh... his father has gone in great depths to uncover the incidents of past life and some startlin revelations... will post the link to the live video of the episode when it is available on youtube... This program has greatly built upon the concept of re-incarnation... it would interesting to hear the views of the Sangat on this issue...*
_
Losing his young son, famous and talented singer Ishmeet Singh at a very tender age has been a shock for Gurpinder Singh. The grief that he and his family experience is irrevocable. Upon learning about Raaz Pichhle Janam Ka, Gurpinder approached Imagine with the sheer intention to find out why this unfortunate incident knocked on the doors of his once happy family.

Our source from the sets informs, “During regression, Gurpinder traced himself back to London somewhere during the 1930’s. His name was Raunak Singh and was a singer by profession. He was married
to a woman named Raj Kaur and the couple was childless for a long time. It was after a long wait that they were blessed with a beautiful baby boy whom they named Ishmeet.”

A shocking co-incidence as in this life too his only son was also named Ishmeet. He along with his wife Raj Kaur and son Ishmeet had gone for a holiday to a hill station when another tragedy struck them, shattering their lives forever.

A shocked Gurpinder said, “Ishmeet was our only child. He got our family a lot of fame and respect. Initially, I was apprehensive to undergo hypnosis. However, in the quest of seeking answers to the death of my son, I decided to participate on Raaz Picchle Janam Ka and approached Imagine on the same. What I saw during my hypnosis shook the core of my heart. I am now relieved and have accepted this as God’s will as was written in my destiny.”


----------



## satnamr46 (Jan 7, 2010)

Respected Sangat Ji

Waheguru ji ka khalsa
Waheguru ji ki fateh 

Ishmeet,s passing away  so suddenly is great loss to all people of India and especially the Sikhs. He had a great future but then it all happens the way God wants  and we as Sikhs  are supposed to surrender to His Will.

However ,when we refer to life before or after the one we have now, it always seems to mystify me. Somehow,we have failed to understand the Guru,s message. Gurbani talks about Spiritual life and Spiritual death.As for as physical life is concerned ,the Guru says:
jMmxumrxwhukmuhYBwxYAwvYjwie]
Birth and death are subject to the Command of the Lord's Will; through His Will we come and go.
And,
 huixvqYhirnwmunbIijEAgYBuKwikAwKwey]
Now, in this most fortunate season, he does not plant the seed of the Lord's Name; what will the hungry soul eat, in the world hereafter?

mnmuKwnoiPirjnmuhYnwnkhirBwey]2]
The self-willed manmukhs are born again and again. O Nanak, such is the Lord's Will. ||2||

Now,if the Guru was talking about physical death,then it would mean that one would have to be a Manmukh to be born again,which qualification we cannot impute to Ishmeet Singh. He most certainly was a wonderful human being who shared love and laughter with his many admirers.

The multiple births the Guru is talking about happen to us all the time.When we remember God ,we live. When we forget God , we die.When we exhibit the traits of an evolved , Guru oriented human being,we are very much alive.When we are following our mind instead of the Guru, and are slave to many Vikaars(panch chors), our Spiritual death has already taken place. The Guru is most generous and compassionate. He offers us another opportunity to be human. Let us not waste the many opportunities sent our way bythe Loving Lord. Forget about  Svaragg ang Narak and Pichhla Janam and Aagla Janam. For when we are with the Guru, we can say:

kvnunrkuikAwsurguibcwrwsMqndoaUrwdy]
What is hell, and what is heaven? The Saints reject them both.

hmkwhUkIkwixnkFqyApnygurprswdy]5]
I have no obligation to either of them, by the Grace of my Guru. ||5||

Respectfully

Satnam Singh


----------



## kds1980 (Jan 7, 2010)

Aman singh ji

Raaz pichchle janam kaa,sach kaa saamna  and these so called reality shows are totaly fake.Don't take them seriously .I watched 1-2 episode of this and watched it as a comedy show.I used to watch sach kaa saamna and one thing always surprised me that how the host has so much knowledge of participant's personal life especially about their sex life


----------



## Admin (Jan 7, 2010)

Sach Ka Saamna, i agree, was a b.ull S.hit... but isn't RPJK promoting superstitions a big time... as i said this is unbelievable but what do people like father of Ishmeet Singh going to get out of this? Why would he speak out of this pile of lies? I think after the episode they should be taken to Sach Ka Saamna for confessions... but the intrigue remains...


----------



## kds1980 (Jan 7, 2010)

Aman Singh said:


> Sach Ka Saamna, i agree, was a b.ull S.hit... but isn't RPJK promoting superstitions a big time... as i said this is unbelievable but what do people like father of Ishmeet Singh going to get out of this? Why would he speak out of this pile of lies? I think after the episode they should be taken to Sach Ka Saamna for confessions... but the intrigue remains...



Well we don't know about the personal life of Ishmeet's parents.They already have lost a son so lets leave them.may be its money,fame or could be anything.

BTW Aman singh ji if someone ask you to come to reality show and offer you a million and tell you to lie would you do that? I will definately do because with the charity of that money I can make lives of needy people ,children etc


----------



## Hardip Singh (Jan 7, 2010)

Kanwardeep Singh said:


> Well we don't know about the personal life of Ishmeet's parents.They already have lost a son so lets leave them.may be its money,fame or could be anything.
> 
> BTW Aman singh ji if someone ask you to come to reality show and offer you a million and tell you to lie would you do that? I will definately do because with the charity of that money I can make lives of needy people ,children etc


 
True to some extent. But one thing I am pretty sure is the technique adopted.Its the same whats being done as Narco analysis Test on criminals to know whats the truth. But the test has its limitations as it can revel the past happenings of this life only and not of the previous ones. There are some writings in some anicient scriptures regarding this science but whats the truth level I cant say.


----------



## Admin (Jan 8, 2010)

Now thats a very serious allegation on the charater of Ishmeet's family! His father as per my understanding has a very sound monetary background. Why would he create a Tamasha of his beloved son for few a pennies?


----------



## kds1980 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hardip Singh said:


> True to some extent. But one thing I am pretty sure is the technique adopted.Its the same whats being done as Narco analysis Test on criminals to know whats the truth. But the test has its limitations as it can revel the past happenings of this life only and not of the previous ones. There are some writings in some anicient scriptures regarding this science but whats the truth level I cant say.



The question is not the technique .The main thing is these shows clearly look pre written O/W  how these shows have lots of spices in them.


----------



## kds1980 (Jan 8, 2010)

Aman Singh said:


> Now thats a very serious allegation on the charater of Ishmeet's family! His father as per my understanding has a very sound monetary background. Why would he create a Tamasha of his beloved son for few a pennies?



Well we don't have personal information about ishmeet's parents.Even it is beyond my understanding why he is doing this


----------



## dalbirk (Jan 8, 2010)

Aman Ji ,
          Ishmeet's father is known to me for thirty years . He was not at all well off before Ishmeet hit the headlines . He used to falter on payments of few thousand DASTI ( borrowings ) he did not have a steady business or job ( even till today ) . He did not have a good reputation on commercial terms . Ishmeet's rise could be attributed to his Chacha ( Uncle ) Charan Kamal Singh who was chief secretary of Guru Gobind Singh Study Circle at that time . He was the brain behind Ishmeet's campaign in which his own background & network helped a lot . The other factor was the personal charishma of Ishmeet's personality , his good upbringing , values nurtured by his mother . His mother is a kind & good lady , she is expecting again . She expects that his Ishmeet may return soon in the form of new avataar .


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Jan 8, 2010)

I do not know about pass lives.

I do know that the life I am living now is the life I have some control over, that I am responsible for.  I do not concern myself with what might have been before.  I try to live my life now.

Having had a child killed (not lost, please!  He`s dead, not misplaced.), I understand the pain of Ishmeet`s parents.  Let us give them our compassion and prayers and try not to judge.


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 8, 2010)

Aman Singh said:


> Now thats a very serious allegation on the charater of Ishmeet's family! His father as per my understanding has a very sound monetary background. Why would he create a Tamasha of his beloved son for few a pennies?



Point of desperation and publicity.


----------

